# Poor Molly it's back to the vets!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Woke Molly up this morning at our usual time so she had a pee and a poo. Then we came back in and she didn't want to eat. She stayed on her sofa all morning so I would hold her and pat her. At 9:20am I took her out and she had a pee. No blood. Then at 1:00 pm I took her out again and we were outside for 15 minutes and nothing. I thought it was strange so brought her back in. She lied down and slept and didn't want to eat her 2nd meal. I took her our at 2:30pm to try again. She stopped on the sidewalk and vomited it was white and foamy. We then walked to the park entrance and she had a pee but after made this small scream  I guess it hurt her when she pee'd then she sat down strangely and lied down so I carried her back.

I called the vet and she is going in at 5:30pm. He said that maybe she is trying to pass the stone. I hate that she is in pain breaks my heart but her little tail is still wagging!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh no!!!..... The first thing I thought was she was passing that pesky crystal!
Apparently it is very very painful for humans to pass a kidney stone, especially males 
Let's hope this is the beginning of the end of this illness x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Poor Molly and poor you, it is so heart wrenching hearing them in pain, and frustrating not knowing what to do to help. Hope the VETs get her sorted soon. Sending lots of healing hugs and kisses to Molly xxxxxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Oh Molly pocket. Will be virtually holding your paw. Hugs to you and your mums. Hopefully it'll be the end of it.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWE! my molly pocket! I was thinking too that perhaps she is trying to pass the stone. poor little monkey! it will feel better as soon as it is out! keep us posted please!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor you. Poor Molly puppy.
Love and hugs and very, very best wishes and prayers for a quick recovery.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh poor Molly. I hope that she feels better soon and that the vets keep her out of any pain.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh, poor Molly. I hope it passes so she won't need surgery. Hate to think of her (and you) suffering. Will be keeping an eye on this thread until you're able to update.
Good luck at the vets. Gentle hugs from Bette and me.:hug:


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh good luck to you and little Molly, this is really dragging out for you all and I'm thinking of you xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Before I got to the end I thought I bet Molly is trying to pass that crystal! Oh I hope it comes out Renee! Fingers crossed, I know it's horrible to watch but wouldn't it be great if she got rid of it! Positive thoughts from us xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Just got back from the vets. Of course she was lively there He checked her out took her temperature etc and everything was fine. He doesn't seem to think the stone could pass on it's own so tomorrow at 2pm she has to go for an ultrasound. This is at a different hospital a bigger one. He said it would cost around 700 dollars So far this has costs us close to 2000 dollars. I hope the ultrasound will show that the darn thing is gone! She has pee'd before we went to the vet and she didn't cry so I am feeling hopeful! Thanks everyone for caring about Molly


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

What a day you have had, I am glad she is back to her perky self tonight I hope you will get positive results tomorrow, if good wishes could make her better it would be a definate. Kisses to Molly xxx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank goodness I read this after it was resolved again. Little Molly sure has a huge fan base! With this many people all over sending her loving and healing vibes she has to be better soon. We are adding our transmissions of love and concern from all of us here.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I just read this and I almost cried.Poor Molly and poor you guys. I wish i was there to hug you all. This must be very stressful.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I just read this and I almost cried.Poor Molly and poor you guys. I wish i was there to hug you all. This must be very stressful.


I did cry. I hate that she was in pain. I held her most of the afternoon. She kept coming to me as if she needed comfort poor thing. She would nuzzle in my neck and normally you can't hold her that long. She is going for a pee now I hope she won't cry. She has 2 pee's this evening and not a peep.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Poor Molly. Have EVERYTHING crossed for a positive outcome with the new scan. Thinking of you all. :hug::hug:


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She had a big pee this morning and no signs of pain which is good. She also has her appetite back Can't wait til 2 for her ultrasound!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

poor little Molly, and poor you for the worry, hope all goes well with the ultrasound. sending hugsxx:hug::hug:


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Good luck with the ultrasound, we'll be thinking of you.:hug::hug:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thinking of Molly, you and Christine - hope the ultasound goes well and gives proof positive that brave Molly pup has passed the wretched crystal/stone.
Good to knowthat she is feeling well in herself today.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You are a good brave little girl Molly and you are in very good hands with your Mummies. Hope it goes well today!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh Renee I wish all our praying and wishes could make poor Molly better quickly I cried when I was reading your post. I can't bare it when our poo babies are poorly and in pain. Hope she has passed the crystal/stone. Lots of love to the three of you xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thinking of you Molly and mums. The USS must be underway just now xx


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

poor little Molly. Hope the visit to the vets goes smoothly and she passes that horrible stone with the least pain possible. thinking of you both xx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hope all went well Renee xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh Molly. Just hoping that it is going well, you are very much in my mind - because it is difficult to go to bed with everything still crossed


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm hoping for an update! In bed awake and wondering. Really hope all is well!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Marzi, we must have posted at the same time!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Just got back from the vets about 20 minutes ago. She was there from 2:30-5:30pm. They did the ultrasound, a urinalysis and a urinary culture which we will only get the results in 72 hours. Anyhow it costs us 934 dollars but in the end we got the best news ever....her mortal scream yesterday was her passing the stone I feel bad that she was in pain like that but I am so happy that it passed on it's own and that she won't need any surgery. I so didn't want her to have to go through that. I don't regret the money cause it was good news and she is worth every penny. She has to stay on the Urinary S/O for another month and then we will decide what to put her on. The vet said that likely the stone was caused by the Acana she was on because it's so high protein. She said that ever since the high protein diets have come out that she has seen more kidney problems in dogs and stones etc. 

I felt bad I wanted her to have the best food and it is a five star rated food but for her body it didn't agree with her. Not sure what we will put her on. The hospital we went to don't sell any food so she told us that she doesn't profit by recommending any food but that she is a scientific person and tends to go with brands that have been around a long time and have done a lot of research on food and usually the ones that are AAFCO certified. 

She said a raw diet for Molly would not be a good thing. Anyhow just so happy will figure out the food thing in a month from now!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Oh Molly. Just hoping that it is going well, you are very much in my mind - because it is difficult to go to bed with everything still crossed


Oh no I hope you won't be in pain in the morning


RuthMill said:


> I'm hoping for an update! In bed awake and wondering. Really hope all is well!


Aww you were there when I started posting but now you are gone


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yay yay yay! :whoo: party on little Molly! I'm so pleased for you Renee and clever Molly for weeing a semi-precious gem xxxx phew, now I can sleep


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Happy dance happy dance happy dance

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

I am so glad for both Molly and you. Great news!!!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

What brilliant news, so chuffed for you all. Clever little Molly, but ouch I am sure you will sleep better tonight


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Happy Dance for sure:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Glad to hear Molly won't need surgery  Always a relief when things can happen naturally


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

arlo said:


> What brilliant news, so chuffed for you all. Clever little Molly, but ouch I am sure you will sleep better tonight


Yes yesterday afternoon after she passed it and screamed she was so needy and was licking herself a lot so I held her most of the afternoon cause she seemed to needy and distressed poor thing! She is a champ though when we took her to the vet last night she looked like her normal bouncy self and she even ate the food he fed her. It's like she was making us look like worry warts to embarrass us The vet wanted to give her a pain killer but she didn't seem in pain then so glad we didn't do it!



Grove said:


> Glad to hear Molly won't need surgery  Always a relief when things can happen naturally


She is my little champion! I just hope she cuts us some slack for a while


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly waiting for the vet to come and see her She was so happy to see the dogs and people She is hyper friendly for sure. They said she was a good girl. The vet said "wow she is so friendly and happy" she was a pleasure to work with. They had to shave her belly to do the ultrasound She needs a haircut soon anyhow so not a big deal. She is my little champion No sedation needed which is amazing I guess they know how to mellow her out somehow


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe! So cute! And getting hugs from mama too

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She is my little muppet champion for sure she squeaked if a dog was barking outside the door, she whined and whined ...she is so needy but everyone just loves her. The receptionist let her lick her whole face glasses and all ...I was like are you kidding me she was like she is so cute!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm so glad all is well with that little cutie!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I'm so glad all is well with that little cutie!


 So are we it was our wish come true for sure!! I cried when she left the room I was so relieved that she didn't need surgery. This made my whole year I over did the emoticons


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You can use as many as you want when you get good news like that!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah!! Little Molly pocket is better! I had an early night. & kept checking for news, so pleased for you all, especially Molly.
Lets hope it's a very long time before her next trip to the vets xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow, what brilliant news, clever girl Molly getting that out naturally. Made me laugh reading about her in the vets - what a lovely lady letting Molly give her an onslaught of Molly love!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Brilliant news!
:jumping::jumping::jumping::congrats::jumping::jumping:
Definitely worth waking up with cramp because of sleeping with everything crossed


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

That's fab news Renee, bless her, no wonder she screamed and wanted cuddles x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great news! What a star!! 

Do some research Renee. There is a lot of info out there.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Yay fab news!!  xx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

As a nurse I have been following this closely but was unable to comment as I feared so that she would need surgery!!! What a wonderful outcome for little Molly!!!! I am so happy for you both and so thankful Molly has such caring mommies!! You were both brilliant thru all of this and gave her the most wonderful care!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Just wanted to thank everyone for all the stone crushing powers you sent her It worked! I'm sure poo's all around the world heard her scream when she passed that nasty stone!

They had to shave her belly yesterday for the ultrasound it's super short and only skin now. She has a pink belly with brown spots on it It's so soft and cute tried to take a picture but it's cuter in person


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Cute tummy on a cute dog.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She does have a cute belly.v

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Look at those freckles! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I have their bellies shaved like that all of the time when they go in for their groom. Though Molly's looks so much more colorful! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Look at that gorgeous Molly belly, so do those spots match up with her choccie chips? I 'm so so glad she got through without surgery! Now SORT that insurance before you 're living in a box on the street corner (looks a bit chilly for that)


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Look at that gorgeous Molly belly, so do those spots match up with her choccie chips? I 'm so so glad she got through without surgery! Now SORT that insurance before you 're living in a box on the street corner (looks a bit chilly for that)


Ya for sure I wouldn't make it on the streets I would be a popsicle in 2 minutes it's so cold here. It's going to be like this for the rest of the week. Molly had a poop yesterday and was on 3 legs She's pretty good at balancing


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great news Renee. So happy for you and Molly.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ova a spotty dog belly!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Such a cute spotty belly on cute Miss Molly.


----------

